# When did you last try cooking something new? How did it turn out?



## Mel! (Dec 21, 2010)

I made gnocchi. I am pleased and amazed that they actually turned out like they are supposed, rather than a pot full of watery potato mush.

I now feel very encouraged to take the step of making homemade pasta. I have been putting off making homemade gnocchi and pasta for a long time, thinking they would be complicated and take some trial and error. 

It always seemed more sensible to buy readymade gnocchi and pasta until now. What encourages me about the pasta is that I dont need a pasta maker. Pasta shells can be made with fingers.

There used to be a time several years ago, when I was afraid to make bread. Now, I make great bread. 

Mel


----------



## Claire (Dec 21, 2010)

If you can bake bread, then making pasta should be easy-peasy.  D'ya know what my very hardest first dish was?  I was maybe 15 and had to make gravy for the first time.  My mom somehow (she was sick, that's why I was cooking supper) neglected to tell me that a slurry has to be made with COLD water.  I wound up with something resembling ... well, lumps of goo.  Luckily, Mom didn't believe in throwing anything away, and told me to take out the blender and all was well.  And, luckily as well, Mom made my sisters wash the dishes, since there was extra because of my mistake (heck, none of them volunteered to make dinner!).


----------



## Frenchys (Dec 21, 2010)

Sometime we can also try new recipes by doing mistakes... for exeample droping a peanuts in an omelet... whet dit I do ? I add the packet in the omelet and it was really good


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 21, 2010)

I tried to make hand rolled pasta for the first time.  I followed the recipe for the dough, let it rest then rolled it out.  I rolled it really thin (I thought it was thin).  I then folded it over several times and sliced it into fettuccine and cooked it.  

I made some Alfredo sauce for the noodles. The pasta turned out not great.  I guess thin means REALLY REALLY thin, because the fettuccine was too thick and heavy as a result.  I'll try again and keep shooting for thinner.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 21, 2010)

The last time I tried something new was last week. I was looking for something new to do with ground turkey. I saw someone mention that it was good in Koenigsberger Klopse, which I had no idea what that was, so I Googled, found three internet recipes I liked bits and pieces of, combined them and went for it. And I'll be making it again. It was delicious.
Gnocchis scare me though. I've only recently graduated from frozen to the packaged fresh.


----------



## chefmac (Dec 21, 2010)

I love this quote: "If it's good enough for my dog, it's good enough for me.
But he's fussy."


----------



## simonaskitchen (Dec 21, 2010)

...just a few days ago!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Dec 21, 2010)

A week ago, I have made a Chinese vegetables Spring rolls. And it turned out great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm always working on something new, even if it's just adding something to scrambled eggs I've never tried berfore.  The downside of this, Shrek doesn't like change unless it's forced on him...so I have to coax him to just try it.  He always seems to enjoy it and he's definitely not starving.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 21, 2010)

Couple of days ago I tried to make Chachapuri, it is a Gergian recipe, Georgia as a country that is. I do not know how to describe, it is like a flat bread filled with cheeze inside and baked or fried. i did not have buttermilk, so I used yougurt, it was somewhat sweet, my wife liked it, I did not. Also i did not rolled it thin enough. I'll make my own buttermilk next time and try it again. It supposed to be really good. I make a pastry dough version of it and it is awesom.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 21, 2010)

I made enchiladas for the first time last week.  Definitely will make again, but with the tweak of toasting the flour tortilla wrapped enchiladas, without any sauce and use the warmed sauce for dipping.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 21, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I made enchiladas for the first time last week. Definitely will make again, but with the tweak of toasting the flour tortilla wrapped enchiladas, without any sauce and use the warmed sauce for dipping.


 
I make a dish using tortillas and after folding in my ingredients, rub them with canola oil before placing in the oven. They brown/crisp quite nicely.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 21, 2010)

I lose interest in cooking altogether if I don't try something new on a regular basis.  Last week I made pork & lentil soup for the first time, delish!  This week I'll be trying scalloped potatoes & ham for the first time.  I'm also trying 2 new cookie/candy recipes for xmas this week.  There's just too much good food out there to get stuck on a meal rotation.


----------



## Alix (Dec 21, 2010)

I've done a few new things recently. I tried a new cookie recipe (ok, but we like our old standby better) I also tried a new chicken recipe, also meh.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 21, 2010)

Just this week I made egg foo yung and sesame noodles.  The egg foo yung was a combo of several recipes and we liked it.  The sesame noodles came out as expected but DH didn't care for them.  They were okay but not something that I really fell in love with.  The egg foo yung will be made again but doubt the sesame noodles will be repeated.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 21, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I made some Alfredo sauce for the noodles. The pasta turned out not great. I guess thin means REALLY REALLY thin, because the fettuccine was too thick and heavy as a result. I'll try again and keep shooting for thinner.


 
A tip: After taking it out of the water, leave it on a plate and let the steam rise off it for a few minutes, before adding the sauce etc. And put it on a new plate if the plate gets wet.  That can take some of the wet, gooiness off it. It worked like that for my gnocchi.


----------



## Mel! (Dec 21, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> A week ago, I have made a Chinese vegetables Spring rolls. And it turned out great!


 
Yummy! I make them sometimes, but I never manage to get them neatly into a roll. It generally turns square shaped, instead of like the cylinder shaped ones that are in the shops and restaurants.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 21, 2010)

No one mentioned LPB's wonderful Mushroom Gratin so many of us tried.  It hasn't been all that long, but has definitely been added to our TNTs.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 21, 2010)

Taxlady's Mock Armadillo, two days ago.  Turned into two days of tasty meals for two people.  Was amazing how far one can stretch 1.1 lbs of ground pork and 5 strips of bacon accompanied by potatoes and some creamed weinkraut.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2010)

I made the mushroom gratin and will be doing it again, but more recently I made moussaka. That's another keeper.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 22, 2010)

The very reason I joined here was to find new recipes, I have made a few members recipes, they were all excellent.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2010)

my new recent thing was more of an ingredient than a recipe. i ran out of regular breadcrumbs but found a container of panko in my rummaging through the pantry, so i used those instead.

they worked well with chicken parm, and they really helped keep my ground turkey meatballs light and tender. the best i've ever made, in fact.

to heck with 4c or progresso brand breadcrumbs, i think i'm becoming a panko convert.


----------



## cmt074 (Dec 22, 2010)

I made some carne guisada two weeks ago and it came out great - really tasty. I also tried making a lowfat vanilla bean cheesecake and completely boched it - it came out kind of browned and scrambled. What a waste of two vanilla beans . After studying I better understand the science of making cheesecakes so I will try again (and will give it a proper water bath).


----------



## fricassee (Dec 31, 2010)

I like to make new recipes and/or try new skills/techniques at least weekly.  There is so much to do and learn that I am afraid of running out of time to try all the things I want!  :0


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 31, 2010)

I made strip steaks with a wine reduction sauce.  To be honest, I was disappointed in the sauce.  I think the wine I used simply lacked enough body to partner with the strip steak.  Also, it turned the mushrooms an unappetizing shade of puce.  If I try it again, I will use a Burgundy wine or perhaps a Merlot.  

I made mashed potatoes with buttermilk.  It was good but I like my standard smashed taters better.

I also made some roasted cauliflower with Parmesan cheese, which I will make again.  It was scrumptious.  

It was a meal to try out a few new techniques from my TCU lessons!  

~Kathleen


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 31, 2010)

May sound silly, but the standing rib roast I made the other day.  I have cooked other cuts of beef but not a standing rib roast.  Oh, how did it turn out? Mmmm...nice and rare!


----------



## AnnieDrews (Dec 31, 2010)

I made a great new appetizer/munchie for Christmas Eve. It is a smoked sausage and bread thing....so good I almost made myself sick eating it. I am making it again for our Fiesta Bowl munchies tomorrow night! Go Sooners!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 31, 2010)

A friend gave me a couple of frozen fish that had been cleaned by an expert.  They were clean, skinned and the meat looked still alive.  

The were thawed earlier today, so I gave them a rubdown with EVOO and added a tablespoon of dill to the garlic butter I had made the other day.  I added more garlic and spooned the mixture all over both sides and in the body.

I baked it at 350 until flaky.  I sure am glad I baked them whole.  They were bony!  Fortunately, the meat just slid off the bones and I ended up with a skeleton.  I love fresh fish.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 31, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> May sound silly, but the standing rib roast I made the other day. I have cooked other cuts of beef but not a standing rib roast. Oh, how did it turn out? Mmmm...nice and rare!


 
That doesn't sound silly to me. I made my first standing rib roast, a small one, just last week. I liked it so much I'm making another right now 
Gawd I love food


----------



## babetoo (Dec 31, 2010)

i have some brie in puff pastry in the oven. never done it myself, always got t.j. also made some spinach, cheese roll ups in puff pastry. they are very very good. i am munching instead of cooling a reg. meal. happy new year.


----------



## niquejim (Jan 1, 2011)

25 people for New Years Eve and I made molten chocolate cake for the first time...it was wonderful


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 1, 2011)

niquejim said:


> 25 people for New Years Eve and I made molten chocolate cake for the first time...it was wonderful




Did you share the recipe?????  With US, I mean!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2011)

A week ago and the egg nog came out perfect, for the first time ever.  Also mad Nanaimo bars for the first time two weeks back and substituted hazelnuts for the almonds.

Mad a short cut version of egg nog for New Years Eve with sugar free vanilla ice cream, nutmeg and good vanilla.  It was pretty darned tasty.

Made chicken liver pate, also for New Year's Eve.  Every time I make it, it's different as I make it about once a year, and never from a recipe.  It comes out pretty good though, and the person I make it for loves it.

I try something new, or a new way of making something almost weekly.  It's what I do.  I've never found a recipe that I can't mess around with, or a technique that I can't alter, sometimes for the better, sometimes I shoulda stayed in bed.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Stephy213 (Jan 2, 2011)

I made tandoori chicken from scratch for dinner tonight. I think it would have been much tastier had I let it marinade overnight, but it was kinda spur of the moment so it only sat in the marinade for an hour.
Served it up with some basmati rice, cucumbers in minted yogurt and made some "naan bread" by brushing flour tortillas with garlic oil and coriander then warming them up on a hot skillet. Everyone loved it! I LOVE COOKING!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks to the good people here at DC, I make something new every week or so.  There are so many good ideas here.


----------



## Claire (Jan 2, 2011)

I havn't made anything new in years at this point.  Every time I go to cook, someone wants one of the things I've made and they love.  Seriously, every time I go to a party, everyone wants certain appetizers I make, so I don't try anything new.  Ditto dinners.  I'm not big on deserts, but when I do, everyone wants "claire's boozy trifle".  When I tell hubby I'm going to try something different, his response is, "But, Claire, we all want ...."  

Making an entirely new, from a recipe, dish, for the most part, does not work for a family of two.  I try new things, but not new recipes, because I'm not good at math.  I mean, seriously, I'm not stupid, but what is one half of one third of a cup.  Don't tell me, it will make me feel stupid.

I try new _ideas_ often, new products, etc.  But I have a huge library of cookbooks that I'm going to start divesting.  I hate to get rid of them, but new ideas in cooking ... well, whenever I want to try something different ....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 2, 2011)

Claire said:


> I havn't made anything new in years at this point. Every time I go to cook, someone wants one of the things I've made and they love. Seriously, every time I go to a party, everyone wants certain appetizers I make, so I don't try anything new. Ditto dinners. I'm not big on deserts, but when I do, everyone wants "claire's boozy trifle". When I tell hubby I'm going to try something different, his response is, "But, Claire, we all want ...."
> 
> Making an entirely new, from a recipe, dish, for the most part, does not work for a family of two. I try new things, but not new recipes, because I'm not good at math. _*I mean, seriously, I'm not stupid, but what is one half of one third of a cup. Don't tell me, it will make me feel stupid.*_
> 
> I try new _ideas_ often, new products, etc. But I have a huge library of cookbooks that I'm going to start divesting. I hate to get rid of them, but new ideas in cooking ... well, whenever I want to try something different ....


 
No it won't.  But if you really don't want to know how to figure it out...because I don't know, either, but I'm willing to find out.  It's a pretty simple method.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2011)

i cooked for the first time ever a beef stroganoff...oh boy it was delicious...recommend that any one should try this one i they havent yet!! i used red wine, garlic, bit of fresh chilli (coz i love it) mushrooms, red onion, doulbe pouring cream and lean top side steak!! mmmmmwah!

my partner makes excellent steak dijon(sorry for spelling) sauce, he did it the first time and now cant stop making it!


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2011)

Stephy213 said:


> I made tandoori chicken from scratch for dinner tonight. I think it would have been much tastier had I let it marinade overnight, but it was kinda spur of the moment so it only sat in the marinade for an hour.
> Served it up with some basmati rice, cucumbers in minted yogurt and made some "naan bread" by brushing flour tortillas with garlic oil and coriander then warming them up on a hot skillet. Everyone loved it! I LOVE COOKING!!




jus read this one and now i am going to do that this week!!! uv made me hungry....



fish


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 3, 2011)

After many, many years of cooking I finally made a pimento cheese.  Dh wanted some and couldn't find it in the store.  Nothing hard about it but I think it needs a little more flavor and can't decide what the flavor is that is missing.


----------



## Sprout (Jan 3, 2011)

Last month I made fudge for the first time. Believe it or not, I also made (and tasted) rice pudding for the first time. I used the "See's" fudge recipe my mom always used when I was a kid. Both turned out excellent! I also cooked with ground turkey for the first time and everything I've tried so far has turned out well. 
    I've been afraid to try anything new for the past couple weeks though because I've got morning sickness! Just walking into an unknown aisle at the grocery store makes me a little nervous at the moment.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> After many, many years of cooking I finally made a pimento cheese.  Dh wanted some and couldn't find it in the store.  Nothing hard about it but I think it needs a little more flavor and can't decide what the flavor is that is missing.



When I was a kid there was "pimento cheese" in a jar.  It wasn't like the real deal, but had a flavor of it's own that I miss.

I make mine with the sharpest cheddar possible, and add Parmesan for extra bite.  

Although most recipes say to drain the pimentos, I never do.  I want _all_ that flavor.  

The last time I made it, I mixed in some softened cream cheese.  It was probably the best batch I've ever made.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 3, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Last month I made fudge for the first time. Believe it or not, I also made (and tasted) rice pudding for the first time. I used the "See's" fudge recipe my mom always used when I was a kid. Both turned out excellent! I also cooked with ground turkey for the first time and everything I've tried so far has turned out well.
> I've been afraid to try anything new for the past couple weeks though because I've got morning sickness! Just walking into an unknown aisle at the grocery store makes me a little nervous at the moment.


 
I assume that you are having morning sickness for the typical reason.  Congratulations and ice cream and pickles to you!


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 3, 2011)

I did use cream cheese in the cheese.  Maybe the Parm would make the difference.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I did use cream cheese in the cheese.  Maybe the Parm would make the difference.



I wasn't satisfied with my Pimento cheese until I tried adding the Parm.  It gives it that extra punch that makes it just right.


----------



## Claire (Jan 3, 2011)

Fish, if your recipe calls for yogurt in the marinade, be very careful about long-time marinading.  A good, live yogurt can actually turn tender cuts of meat into ... mush.  A few hours might be better than overnight.


----------



## CrazyEye (Jan 3, 2011)

I've never been a fan of avocado - it's a texture thing - but I saw the Good Eats episode about it so I picked a few up from the store (they were on sale - yay!).  I made the avocado butter from the episode, and also added chunks of avocado to some quasi-tortilla soup.

I made Mayirisa (Greek Easter soup) for the first time on Saturday using some leftover lamb roast - it was delicious!

Sometime this week I plan on making bagels, which I've never attempted.

Oh yes!  And how can I forget the rice pudding - I kinda made it up as I went along combining a few recipes.  It turned out great.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I assume that you are having morning sickness for the typical reason.  Congratulations and ice cream and pickles to you!



Ditto


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 3, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Last month I made fudge for the first time. Believe it or not, I also made (and tasted) rice pudding for the first time. I used the "See's" fudge recipe my mom always used when I was a kid. Both turned out excellent! I also cooked with ground turkey for the first time and everything I've tried so far has turned out well.
> I've been afraid to try anything new for the past couple weeks though because I've got morning sickness! Just walking into an unknown aisle at the grocery store makes me a little nervous at the moment.



Gotta love that avatar of yours.  Reminds me of one of my granddaughters.  You and you SIL are doubling the number of my grand-kids this year.  And to think, it was just two and a half years ago that I became a grandpa and was deemed officially old (that's what you are when you become a grandpa).  But I still rule at hot hands.  Sprout, you should have seen your cousin's hands after he challenged me and said those silly, silly words: "Uncle Bob, I hate to tell you this, but I don't hit like a girl.  He regretted that statement.  And yeh, that was Wes.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## retiredguy (Jan 3, 2011)

Today I tried to match Campbells bean with bacon soup from scratch. And I scored HUGE...


...the 'something new' was that I tried *Goodweed of the North's *directions for my 1st Roux. 

Someone had linked to it here...

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/split-pea-soup-61047.html  So I went in and by complete serendipity discovered this wonderful application. Holy Cow, what a marvelous technique. 

Knowing how to thicken up recipes instead of cooking them down changes everything for me.


----------



## niquejim (Jan 3, 2011)

Last night I made this
Dinner Tonight: Roasted Garlic Soup with Chorizo with a Poached Egg | Serious Eats : Recipes

Unbelievably good
I've never even heard of garlic soup before


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2011)

That's funny niquejim. I made garlic soup for the first time tonight too.

I used this recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/cream-of-garlic-soup-61101-2.html#post882337

I used mostly chicken stock, with some vegi stock. I added a 1/4 tsp of salt. I cooked the flour for a while before adding the milk and stock.

It was really good. Next time I will use a wooden spoon instead of a whisk. I will also add the flour much sooner than the recipe says, to cook the flour properly without risking over cooking the garlic. I don't want to risk a raw flour taste.


----------



## Stephy213 (Jan 4, 2011)

Fish said:
			
		

> jus read this one and now i am going to do that this week!!! uv made me hungry....
> 
> 
> 
> fish



You should do it! Make your tandoori paste from scratch though..,it's so easy with the right blend of spices. These days you don't need to be adding more artificial colors and flavor enhancers to your diet anyway so stay away from ready made tandoori paste!!! I'm not Indian and I did it!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That's funny niquejim. I made garlic soup for the first time tonight too.
> 
> I used this recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/cream-of-garlic-soup-61101-2.html#post882337
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recipe and tips, TL.  I definitely want to do this one


----------



## Sprout (Jan 7, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Ditto



Thanks taxlady and joesfolk!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 7, 2011)

today, i made pork loin in the crock pot with two big slice onions and a can of apple pie filling. tured out very well. will do again.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 7, 2011)

babetoo said:


> today, i made pork loin in the crock pot with two big slice onions and a can of apple pie filling. tured out very well. will do again.


 Hey, that sounds good.  I may try that.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 7, 2011)

Yesterday... Deer jerky


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 8, 2011)

*Tanduri chicken*

Today I am making tanduri chicken. I got the recipe from my mom, but I think I'm gonna add some minced garlic and ginger powder to the marinate. I think it will taste nice. Wish me luck.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

babetoo said:


> today, i made pork loin in the crock pot with two big slice onions and a can of apple pie filling. tured out very well. will do again.



Is that the whole recipe?  It does sound good.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> Today I am making tanduri chicken. I got the recipe from my mom, but I think I'm gonna add some minced garlic and ginger powder to the marinate. I think it will taste nice. Wish me luck.



Please post the recipe.  I've heard of Tanduri chicken, but have no clue what it's like, except ginger and garlic, and that part sounds really good.  I've got a nice hunk of ginger.  I need inspiration.


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 8, 2011)

*Recipe for tanduri chicken*



Zhizara said:


> Please post the recipe. I've heard of Tanduri chicken, but have no clue what it's like, except ginger and garlic, and that part sounds really good. I've got a nice hunk of ginger. I need inspiration.


 
*Ingredients:*
*·       **8 pieces of chicken, skinless drumsticks or breasts*
*·       **½ cup yogurt*
*·       **1 tablespoon butter*
*·       **Juice of 1 lemon*
*·       **1 tablespoon red chili powder*
*·       **1 tablespoon coriander*
*·       **1 tablespoon ginger powder*
*·       **1 tablespoon cumin*
*·       **3 garlic cloves, minced*
*·       **½ tablespoon mustard*
*·       **Pinch of saffron*
*·       **1 teaspoon Tanduri chicken powder*
*·       **Salt and pepper to taste*
*Preparation:*
*·       **In a medium sized bowl, mix all the ingredients except the chicken until you get a smooth paste.*
*·       **Place the chicken in a large oven tray. Apply the sauce to the chicken and coat each piece carefully.*
*·       **Cover the tray and leave to marinate in the refrigerator overnight.*
*·       **Pre-heat the oven at 250oc.*
*·       **Apply melted butter to the chicken just before grilling.*
*·       **Grill for 30 min. or until done, turning the pieces occasionally.*
*·       **Serve with onion and lemon slices.*


----------



## Midnight_Merlot (Jan 8, 2011)

I have made chili perhaps 40 times or more. We like chili around here when its cold. My DH likes his plain w/saltines, whereas, me & the kids like it with cheese, a dollop of sour cream, & tortillia chips. Big whop - right?? 
Well, my DH likes his chili to be more like baby food "warm"..I always kid him on it...I, personally, think that its not a decent chili unless it makes your nose a bit runny. About 2 weeks ago, I made a chili that made me cry..not because it was so freaking good,..but...because it was too hot - as licking the sun on the brightest of days hot. Suprised that I still have a tounge left actually!!
It was that darned cayenne pepper to what messed my lot up. I finally found it...(had been secretly thinking that my DH had thrown it away on me)..turned out, that-nope-he didn't, it just got lost in the pantry. So, when I found the container, of course I was happy, &, must have gone "shake-a-shake-a-shake-a" crazy...this crap wound up being so fricking HOT that, I was sure that the crock pot would have been melted too along w/it!!
So, there you have it...my UNSUCCESFUL Chili attempt!! I created fire that day though!! LOL


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 8, 2011)

Midnight_Merlot said:


> I have made chili perhaps 40 times or more. We like chili around here when its cold. My DH likes his plain w/saltines, whereas, me & the kids like it with cheese, a dollop of sour cream, & tortillia chips. Big whop - right??
> Well, my DH likes his chili to be more like baby food "warm"..I always kid him on it...I, personally, think that its not a decent chili unless it makes your nose a bit runny. About 2 weeks ago, I made a chili that made me cry..not because it was so freaking good,..but...because it was too hot - as licking the sun on the brightest of days hot. Suprised that I still have a tounge left actually!!
> It was that darned cayenne pepper to what messed my lot up. I finally found it...(had been secretly thinking that my DH had thrown it away on me)..turned out, that-nope-he didn't, it just got lost in the pantry. So, when I found the container, of course I was happy, &, must have gone "shake-a-shake-a-shake-a" crazy...this crap wound up being so fricking HOT that, I was sure that the crock pot would have been melted too along w/it!!
> So, there you have it...my UNSUCCESFUL Chili attempt!! I created fire that day though!! LOL


 
I use Sriracha Sauce and Tobasco Sauce like ketchup.  I use Cayenne (red) pepper with abandon.  But I have a bottle of this stuff called Jamaica Hell Fire Hot Pepper Concentrate that is suposed to be mixed in the ratio of three parts water, one part concentrate.  I made the mistake of using it straight up on some spanish rice one day.  It litterally caused my taste buds to swell on my tongue.  I've had the Dave's Insanity Sauce, the Liquid Stupid, and other hot sauces like them.  But this one, it's wicked hot.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 8, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I use Sriracha Sauce and Tobasco Sauce like ketchup.  I use Cayenne (red) pepper with abandon.  But I have a bottle of this stuff called Jamaica Hell Fire Hot Pepper Concentrate that is suposed to be mixed in the ratio of three parts water, one part concentrate.  I made the mistake of using it straight up on some spanish rice one day.  It litterally caused my taste buds to swell on my tongue.  I've had the Dave's Insanity Sauce, the Liquid Stupid, and other hot sauces like them.  But this one, it's wicked hot.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 8, 2011)

My dh has that baby food mentality, or maybe it's just baby taste buds.  I'd give anything if he would allow me to use just a drop or two of mild pepper sauce, but...nooooo.  Oh well, he does have some good qualities.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2011)

My DH made up a batch of breakfast sausage meat and we had the sausages with eggs and toast for breakfast today.

I was surprised. They were hot, good, but hot.

I mentioned that they were a bit hot for breakfast.

"I used cayenne, now that we have some."

"They got that hot from cayenne?"

"Well, cayenne, paprika, and black pepper."

"Did you use the hot paprika?"

"Of course. It didn't say which kind of paprika in your recipe."


----------



## babetoo (Jan 8, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Is that the whole recipe? It does sound good.


 

yep that's it. i did sprinkle each layer with lots of pepper, garlic powder and reg. paprika. the meat was so moist and the onion, apple pie combo was super.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I make a dish using tortillas and after folding in my ingredients, rub them with canola oil before placing in the oven. They brown/crisp quite nicely.



Easy idea.  I like it.  What time/temp did you use, please?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 22, 2011)

taxlady said:


> That's funny niquejim. I made garlic soup for the first time tonight too.
> 
> I used this recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/cream-of-garlic-soup-61101-2.html#post882337
> 
> ...



This turned out wonderful TL.  The only change I made was to remove the garlic after getting it golden so I could take my time with the white sauce.  Thanks for finding this.  Your rave review is what inspired me to buy an extra head of garlic to try it out.  I'm so glad I did.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 22, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> After many, many years of cooking I finally made a pimento cheese.  Dh wanted some and couldn't find it in the store.  Nothing hard about it but I think it needs a little more flavor and can't decide what the flavor is that is missing.



I just made another batch using Colby/Jack and I had about a 1" cube of Asiago left so I used that instead of Parm.  It is exceptionally good.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 22, 2011)

I made garlic soup yesterday, from a recipe TaxLady found.  It was quick, easy and awesome.  Next time I'll make it with minced clams and clam juice, unless I can find a pint of oysters.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 22, 2011)

cooked leeks in the crockpot with ribs and carrots. the leeks turned a yucky gray color and didn't taste good. ribs and carrots wonderful. won't do leeks that way again, was to lazy to peel and slice onions. also the leeks were about to go south. they are just to delicate for crockpot i guess.


----------

